# Gills Spawning



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Are the gills starting to spawn yet in the bigger lakes? (nimisila)
I was going to head out after work tomorrow and give it a try. I got a million and a half other things I need to do though. If anybody could help me save some time I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I went to shenango lake here in Pa. and found them spawning. I kept 28. Here's a picture of my catch


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Nice Catch! Thanks for the info chaunc.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish chaunc. i was wondering what do u do with all those fish. i know u eat them but do u freeze them or what?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Five daughters, two grandsons, six sister in-laws, seven brothers and one sister. Yes, i freeze them in water. They dont stay around long tho.  Even my oldest god-son hits me up for fish. Also, my neighbors and friends stop by and get some. Maybe i should open up a fish market...   They do offer me bait and gas money tho.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

We have had some great luck with gills this year, nice stringer Chaunc, sounds like you have some people that like fish up there. We have a community fish freezer at my parents house also :G


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

gills are on the beds at nimi and long...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

they are on the beds at leesville too.... nice fat ones... went there this past weekend and the biggest one i caught was about 8 1/4" but he definatly denied Jenny Craig lol


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

gills are on the beds today at a small quarry in central ohio. swimming in circles guarding their beds. its fun tossing twisters on their beds and twitching them he he he.


----------

